# Sister rats need new home in Maryland!



## ratatatcat (Jun 2, 2021)

My ladies need a new home! They are black hooded dumbo rats and are just over a year old. I am so so so sad to do it but I am moving out of my house and there is no where for them to live and do all the romping they should be able to!! If you are in the DMV area and are looking to take in a few rats in need or know of someone who is please let me know!!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Sadly I can’t adopt them, but I do have a few recommendations for getting them adopted. 
Try to include a little more information about them like their names, personalities, any other stuff you might be willing to go with them (cage, accessories, extra food, etc), pictures, and overall what type of person you want to adopt them. 

For example, if I were selling my rats here’s the type of ad I would put up:
*I AM NOT SELLING OR GETTTING RID OF MY RATS, JUST AN EXAMPLE!!!*

Hello all. 

I am rehoming my beautiful female rats, Cloud and Dew. They must go together as rats are extremely social animals! Sadly I am unable to keep them due to myself moving (not true, however this is an example!). I hope to find someone with rat experience who has done plenty of research as I will be interviewing them to make sure that you are the right fit for my girls. Cloud and Dew’s single Critter Nation cage, hammocks, and accessories will be included as well as any extra food I have at the time of adoption.

Cloud and Dew were both adopted from a Rattery, and they are sisters. Their 1 year birthday was on May 6 of this year. They are both litter trained, and they are very smart. They each know how to spin and they are very food motivated. 

Cloud is a wonderful, playful girl. She is the Pearl/Merle girl in the pictures below. She has a white patch of fur on her belly and white paw cuffs. Cloud is extremely curious about every situation and is the type to make friends with everyone. 

Dew is an American Mink, and feels like one. She is incredibly soft, but more reserved then Cloud. She will come out of her shell, but she will likely take more time than Cloud. Dew can be skittish at first, but really is a cuddle-bug and she loves to sleep and eat. Because of this, she is slightly bigger than Cloud!

Here are some pictures of Cloud, Dew, and their cage!














































That’s the end of my FAKE ad, and I hope it gave you and any other people some ideas!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

ratatatcat said:


> My ladies need a new home! They are black hooded dumbo rats and are just over a year old. I am so so so sad to do it but I am moving out of my house and there is no where for them to live and do all the romping they should be able to!! If you are in the DMV area and are looking to take in a few rats in need or know of someone who is please let me know!!


I wish I could help, but it seems I am fostering a trio that got returned from an adoption. Similar situation, current owners are lovely people but just cannot take care of them any more. I will ask my rescue if they know of anyone looking for a pair of girls.


----------



## Honirat12929 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello, I'm interested in your rats, I'm not for sure about getting them, I would just like some information.

*Here's some of the information that I would like:*
Name: 
Fur Color:
Age: 
Gender: 
Weight: 
Personality: 
Favorite Treat: 
Health Problems: 
Notes: 

Name: 
Fur Color:
Age: 
Gender: 
Weight: 
Personality: 
Favorite Treat: 
Health Problems: 
Notes:


----------

